
Commercial Open Source in Europe Vs. the US - makimaki
http://lmaugustin.typepad.com/lma/2008/09/commercial-open-source-in-europe-verses-the-us.html
======
wheels
_Dual licensing business models: (European View) Not true open source.
Proprietary business models using Open Source for PR and marketing._

It should be noted here that the two really notable champions of the dual
license model, Trolltech and MySQL, are both European.

------
astine
Interesting.

I would suggest the US software industry is older than other software
industries and our more established players, have grownup before OSS, are very
proprietary. it would make sense that we would be slower to change than newer
younger industries built on OSS.

~~~
anamax
> I would suggest the US software industry is older than other software
> industries

Is it though?

There were many European computer companies in the early days.

------
known
Market Driven (US) versus Government Driven (Europe)

